# question regarding sand



## xxpipedreamxx (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello all. 

I bought sand in a small (5 lbs?) clear bag with a clownfish on the front for my anemone and clown tank a few months back. If I remember correctly, it was inert and for salt or freshwater use and came in many colors. Does anyone happen to know what brand it is and if I can indeed use that in my planted tank?

I currently have a coarse gravel bed about 3 inches deep in a 46 gallon bowfront tank and it is driving me crazy! My micro swords are doing very poorly in that substrate (problems rooting). I have all of the liquid and tab fertilizers that I will need for a sand subsrate.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm not sure of the brand, but I bought the same stuff and it said safe for fresh or salt water use.


----------



## xxpipedreamxx (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you very much for the response  

I was pretty sure that it was, but my memory has been known to lapse, lol.


----------

